# question on grain direction for a table top



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello again,

I'm in the middle of a dining table build and I'm about to order some walnut for the top. I've enclosed a couple of drawings of my design in the first two pictures below. The first one shows a side view of the table, which I've posted here before. The second one shows the top view, which is where I have my question.

I've completed the legs and aprons and I've even put a 'fake' top made of plywood on the table to test the expansion mechanism and my ability to make and install the alignment pins for the leaves. Everything works great and you can see some pics of the table with the fake top in pictures 3 and 4.

Considering that this is an expandable table in two halves with space for two 12" leaves, what would be the best grain direction for the two unexpanded table top halves, and what would be the best grain direction for the leaves? 

Normally you'd want the grain to run in the long direction (horizontal as defined in the second picture); should I then make the grain in the leaves go horizontal? Wouldn't that look kind of odd?

Would it be OK to have all the grain run vertical in the table AND leaves?

My choice here will have some bearing on how I order the wood. Also, I'm limited to 8" wide boards since my joiner only has 8" capacity.

Finally, I probably won't be able to do a lot of grain matching when making the table top. My supplier gives me very good quality FAS boards, but I don't get to pick through his supply.

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Kevin H.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

a few things come to mind. 

1- youre not limited to 8 inches cuz of your jointer. you can flatten a board wider than 8'' with an 8'' jointer. flatten an 8'' section of a 12'' wide board - then put that flattened section on a slave board , feed it thru your 13 inch or wider planer. now flip it over and do the other side. 

2- if youre going to leave the table closed most of the time id run the grain the long way. and just add the leaf when you need it. make the leaf going across the table. 

3- ive ony seen a few tables that look better with the grain going across the table rather than the long way going up and down the tables length. cosmetically its hard trick to pull off

4- id tell my supplyer that i want 2 pieces bookmatched. if he doesnt have it some else will. you can even get it online. i was nervous buying online the 1st time. but not anymore


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

1. I'm accustomed to seeing the grain in the table run in the long axis.
Also to see the grain in the leaves run in their own long axis.
Haven't met a woman yet who didn't have a compulsion to cover the table with a cloth
with the weakest of excuses. By dessert, nobody knows which direction the grain runs.
Too bad, but it happens!
2. I have a double drop leaf walnut table from the late 1800's, swing out legs.
The grain does run the long axis of the whole table when the ends are up.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't help you with the grain direction, but how do you do excellent work shown and not have any saw dust or shaving on the floor? I wish I could keep my work space that organized.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have only seen grain running the length of the table.

If you cannot get the lumber yard to provide what you need, you can consider a plan "B" to use the plywood you have already cut and glue on a veneer then glue on solid edges.

One place to learn about veneering.

http://www.veneersupplies.com/categories/Veneer__Products/Wood__Veneer__M__-__Z/


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

My mom has a table similar to what you are building and the grain goes in the short direction. When you put the leaves in they are in the same direction with an apron on either end to match the table.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I would prefer the grain all going the same direction (across). Its a much cleaner look.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wood moves across it's width. If you make the table tops with the grain going the long way, the locating pins will move and not line up. Sections of the table and the leaves can all be different and won't line up. With solid wood tables that have leaves, the grain has to run the "short" way, across the table not the length of the table.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep For an expanding table, you want the Grain going across the width of the table NOT the length


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I for one have never seen a table of that type with the grain run lengthwise. I don't know how you could keep the leaves from warping and the top would shrink at different rates than the leaves and the pins would soon not line up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> I for one have never seen a table of that type with the grain run lengthwise. I don't know how you could keep the leaves from warping and the top would shrink at different rates than the leaves and the pins would soon not line up.


It's been done both ways. Some of what we see might be veneered over a substrate, where it wouldn't matter.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> It's been done both ways. Some of what we see might be veneered over a substrate, where it wouldn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The discussion was about a solid wood top, not veneered.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> The discussion was about a solid wood top, not veneered.


I know.









 







.


----------

